

Apple, open and learning from history - shawndumas
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2013/5/1/apple-open-and-learning-from-history

======
ZeroGravitas
Apple fans appraisals of Apple's prospects in the 20th century are getting
harsher and harsher. Does this mean they really were 'beleaguered'?

